# Crossbow "Press"



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

I just finished this and I think it is a simple solution for compound crossbow users who need to change strings and cables or just install string silencers. I put press in quotes because it doesn't press the bow. Instead it holds the bow in the cocked position. It was able to remove the string with no problem. To get the cables off you will need to remove the stock from the bow and remove the cams. This press will need some wood removed from the top board to get better access to the axles.

Some will question using wood for this. To test the dowels I stood on one and it held my weight without any problem. Also when you release the string so that the press is holding the weight of the limbs, it does not make a sound. I think that if it were about to fail it would start to make some creaking and cracking noises. It does not. It is 100% silent. Finally, the dowels are 1" diameter and are only unsupported for 2".

You should be able to make something like this for a vertical compound. But it would be harder to get the bow in and out of the "press".

It's pretty obvious what you need to do to make it. But I'll explain anyway.

I started by tracing the outline of the crossbow on a piece of poster board. This way you can tweak the design on paper rather than wood. The template here shows some things that were changed. Be sure to leave room around the outer dowels for cams to move. This one is close but they do have just enough clearance to move freely.

The parts are two pieces of 2x10, 4 pieces of 2x4 and 4 pieces of 1" hardwood dowel. I used a drill press to make the holes. It is important that they match up well with the top board. Otherwise it will be really hard to get them together.

The purpose of the 2x4's is to hold the bow while making room for the forearm. Placing the 2x4's required some tweaking to get it where it needed be to hold the bow and so that the dowels went into them instead of having to go into the bottom board. The ends of the limbs need to hang free of the 2x4's. This allows you you to remove the axles to change the cables.

When determining the location of the holes, it would be better to be a little under sized than too far out. The reason is that you can easily file away a little bit of wood. But if it's overly loose you'd have start over again.

To use it, you first cock the crossbow and set it in the "press". Be sure that the cams are evenly spaced from the outer dowels. You don't want to have one cam so close to a dowel that it can't move freely. Next you put the top board on and put large clamps on either end. Be sure that the bow is held securely so that nothing can move. Then pull the string back by hand, pull the trigger (it's easier to have someone else do that), then gently ease the string forward until the dowels hold the limbs in place. You can remove the stock. Now you are free to do whatever maintenance you need.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*cool*



Gary in Ohio said:


> I just finished this and I think it is a simple solution for compound crossbow users who need to change strings and cables or just install string silencers. I put press in quotes because it doesn't press the bow. Instead it holds the bow in the cocked position. It was able to remove the string with no problem. To get the cables off you will need to remove the stock from the bow and remove the cams. This press will need some wood removed from the top board to get better access to the axles.
> 
> Some will question using wood for this. To test the dowels I stood on one and it held my weight without any problem. Also when you release the string so that the press is holding the weight of the limbs, it does not make a sound. I think that if it were about to fail it would start to make some creaking and cracking noises. It does not. It is 100% silent. Finally, the dowels are 1" diameter and are only unsupported for 2".
> 
> ...



That is cool


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Gary in Ohio said:


> I just finished this and I think it is a simple solution for compound crossbow users who need to change strings and cables or just install string silencers. I put press in quotes because it doesn't press the bow. Instead it holds the bow in the cocked position. It was able to remove the string with no problem. To get the cables off you will need to remove the stock from the bow and remove the cams. This press will need some wood removed from the top board to get better access to the axles.
> 
> Some will question using wood for this. To test the dowels I stood on one and it held my weight without any problem. Also when you release the string so that the press is holding the weight of the limbs, it does not make a sound. I think that if it were about to fail it would start to make some creaking and cracking noises. It does not. It is 100% silent. Finally, the dowels are 1" diameter and are only unsupported for 2".
> 
> ...


-----------


Very nice idea. :thumbs_up


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

*very cool*

that's thinking outside the box


----------



## Sully_pa (Mar 25, 2010)

Good Thinking Gary ... How's this holding up ? Giving some thought to doing this.


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

Sully_pa said:


> Good Thinking Gary ... How's this holding up ? Giving some thought to doing this.


It's holding up just fine. But I haven't used it since changing my cables and string. It's very solid and I can't imagine ever wearing it out.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

looks good!:thumbs_up


----------

